# Window Tint on the blue topaz Cruze



## cruzegirl90 (Feb 25, 2014)

This may have already been posted, but I'm kinda new to this and didn't see it. So if it was I'm sorry... 
can anyone post some pictures of their cruze "blue topaz" colored cruze with window tint with details of the tint % it would really help with my decision.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

This is 35 up front and 20 on the rear


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Im in Florida, the legal tint is 28% front, and 15% back windows. (If i remember correctly)
My cruze has 15% back windows, and 20% front windows.
The difference isn't always noticeable, especially at night.
I got a window strip for like 10 bucks, and the total job was like $117.
I originally wanted ceramic but the place i went to didn't have it and so i said screw it.
The window shot shows you the view from the inside looking out. 
It's very clear in the daytime, and at night it can get a little dark in places that aren't well lit up.
The biggest issue is rear visibility, but nothing that outweighs having the tint.
If visibility is a big issue for you, don't go darker than 15%

ps. sorry for the dirty cruze ;D


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of my cars and various tints

I used to have a camaro with limo all around and 35% on windshield. No pics, webshots deleted my account during buyout 

Cruze with current tints, in some sun. With an awesome roof rack and soft pack trucking around OH Amish country last year  'I think I can' up those hills

35% all around except windshield








Lex when the engine gasket blew at the salvage yard.
20% in the rear, stock in the front. Personally don't like this look, but if you have darker than 35% you can't have anything in the front in Chicago.








Some teens went on a damage spree of 20 cars at night and my caddy was a side and rear window tragedy.
I cheated on this one, 20% in rears and 35% up front. And you can see the inside too  This combo makes the 35% in the front noticeably darker than 35% all around is. In case you have laws, or don't want hassle.








This is 50% all the way around. You can see contrast between the open window and windshield. This has an amber tone to it in this case.
My dad's car. I take care of it though, and helped him make his final selection though 









I wouldn't go lighter than 35% - this tint does a nice job blocking that glare in the mirrors at night and the sun during the day. I have had tints on all my cars, and never %35 around, and i like it on silver. 5% is dark and I've had it. You have to have very very good night vision, seriously. But 5% in rear and 20% in front is much easier on the eyes, and still looks darker from the outside.

I really like the very light mirror tint (Benz S class type darkness) but that is not tolerated at all in IL, lol.

GL and post pics.


----------



## cruzegirl90 (Feb 25, 2014)

http://statigr.am/p/673136913126454099_174611723

Thank yall so much  
I went with 35% doors and 20 rear, with a 20% strip. 
I wanted it darker, but VA limit is already 50% period point blank. Lol so I figured I shouldn't push it to much 
Sorry couldn't get the pic to post


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Thing to remember is state law is based on combined visible light transmission, not tint light transmission. AS2 glass has min visible light transmission of 90% (worse case, typically its 915 or higher). 30% tint gives you 27% light transmission. If trying to stay withing state law you have to multiple the tint rating. Its why companies like 3M make 55% tint and not 50%, because worse case 55% with AS2 glass will give you 49.5% transmission, which complies (close enough) with 50% laws.


----------



## cruzegirl90 (Feb 25, 2014)

I did say mine was legal..
but most of the time in VA the won't bother you as long as they can somewhat see through your windows. Unless you get the usual jerk (yes yes I know it's for their safety) but it's also a common weath state so you get what you get. I wasn't gonna waste the money with 55%. But thanks for the information.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm in va and have mine 35 in the front and 20 in the back. Been fine for me *knock on wood*. Had mine done almost a year ago. In va all fixed glass (except windshield) can be as dark as you want. Rear window can be black. When I had my cobalt super I plasti dipped my rear quarter glasses black and had 15 on the rear windshield with 35 in the front. Drove it like that for years. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TopazRS87 (Dec 29, 2013)

Had mine done recently. 35% sides, 25% on back window, ad a 15% strip on the windshield.


----------

